# Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.



## Pecar79 (12. März 2012)

Servus!!! 
Bin Angelanfänger, habe neulich die Bayrische Fischerprüfung bestanden und nun bin ich dabei nach und nach mir Angeln, Köder, Posten etc. zuzulegen. 
Nun merkte ich schnell mit den ganzen Döschen und Behälter für Kleinteile (die Typischen aus dem Baumarkt) komm ich nicht aus, bzw. werden es zu viele um sie „lose zu transportieren“. Bin Handwerklich nicht unbedingt unbegabt. 
Möchte mir nun eine Sitzkiepe bauen die ich zu fast jeder Angelei mitnehmen kann. 
Die Sitzkiepen die ich spontan bei e-bay gefunden habe sehen nicht gerade danach aus als ob ich alles Mögliche mitnehmen kann. 
Hier an der Stelle würde ich mir ganz gern einfach ein bissel Input wünschen auf was man achten sollte. Was stört euch bei eurer Sitzkiepe? Was könnte man bei gekauften besser machen? 
Na, und bitte, gebt mir keine Kaufvorschläge! Hab die suche schon benutzt und da stand immer wieder drin „kauf dir doch eine!“. 
Möchte einfach viel Stauraum da ich noch auf Garnichts spezialisiert bin. 
Hier einfach die Frage: „Was nervt euch?“, „was fehlt euch?“, „was könnte man besser machen?“


Petrie Heil und Gruß von 
Manuel


----------



## Rutenwächter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Was mich nervt?
Da sitzt ich wie auf einen Bock. Nach ca. 1 Stunde fängt der Rücken an zu schmerzen. Es fehlt die Lehne. Selbst wenn diese vorhanden wäre ist die Stellfläche gering. Ein Umfallen bei nach hinten verlagertem Gewicht ist unvermeidbar.
Die kleinen Füsse sinken leicht ein, was neben der bereits erwähneten Kippgefahr zusätzlich die Kiepe in ihrer Stabilität belastet.
Habe mir deshalb einen guten Stuhl und von Anarconda eine Angeltasche mit intregierten Tisch gekauft und bin Happy.


----------



## Pfälzer73 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

So ein Dingen is

- Unbequem
- Schwer
- Unhandlich
- Instabil
- Zu wenig Stauraum

EinStuhl von den Karpfenspezies mit langen Beinen is fast wie ein Sessel.
Hab selbst so ein XXXXXL Teil (ich brauch das)
Jedes Bein ist einzeln einstellbar. Somit sitzt man immer richtig und vor allem richtig bequem.

Die "Werkzeugkisten" aus Kunststoff mit 6-Laden sind imho die beste Lösung.
Wichtig sind da nur die Scharniere.


----------



## gopalfreak (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Jepp,

was vor ein paar Jahrzehnten noch die typische Grundausstattung ist heute nicht mehr so oft gesehen - ausser vielleicht bei Stippern und unseren älteren Anglerkollegen.
(bitte jetzt nicht auf mich einprügeln)

Die "richtigen" Stipper haben keine Kiepe sondern ein Alu oder anderes Metallmonster und können sich überall damit positionieren.

"Standart" ist dann dank der Bequemlichkeit der so genannte Karpfen(Angler)Stuhl.
Was Bequemlichkeit angeht macht dieser Splittergruppe keiner was vor - wer schonmal auf einem Hocker sass und danach mal auf einem Anacondastuhl platz nehmen durfte weiss was ich meine...
Besser als der Fernsehsessel - gute haben allerdings seinen Preis - aber das ZURECHT! 

Und wenn man mal auf so einer Liege den Wochenend Kurzurlaub verbringen durfte mag sich ungern wieder in sein bett begeben. Leider sind alle Angelteile die irgendwas mit Karpfen zu tun haben exorbitant teuer - nicht nur hier ^^

Aber ich pers. kaufe lieber 1x richtig und quäle mich dann nicht.
Du bist beim Selbstbau allerdings nicht an Konventionen gebunden!!!
Kiepenstaukästen+Karpfenliege vielleicht? Wie auch immer - viel Erfolg


----------



## Pecar79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Danke für die bisherigen Antwoten! 

Ich merk schon ein besonderes Augenmerk geht auf die bequemlichkeit. Daran hab ich noch garnicht so recht gedacht, also platzprobleme hab ich kaum und an den gewässern wo ich mir gerade vorstelle zu angeln hab ich auch keine große Anfahrt. Einen seperaten Stuhl mit zu nehmen dürfte daher kein Problem sein. 
Ich hab eher mit Antworten ala`"Nie passt die große Pose in den Koffer" oder " ein großes fach für min. 4 Cola bzw. 2 bierdosen" hat mir schon immer gefeht". 
Wie gesagt danke für den Input, darüber werd ich mir mal gedanken machen! Evtl. lass ich mir mal was ganz anderes als eine Sitzkiepe einfallen !  aber, natürlich mit Staufächern !!!


----------



## reticulatus (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*



Pecar79 schrieb:


> Servus!!!
> Bin Angelanfänger, habe neulich die Bayrische Fischerprüfung bestanden und nun bin ich dabei nach und nach mir Angeln, Köder, Posten etc. zuzulegen.
> Nun merkte ich schnell mit den ganzen Döschen und Behälter für Kleinteile (die Typischen aus dem Baumarkt) komm ich nicht aus, bzw. werden es zu viele um sie „lose zu transportieren“. Bin Handwerklich nicht unbedingt unbegabt.
> Möchte mir nun eine Sitzkiepe bauen die ich zu fast jeder Angelei mitnehmen kann.
> ...


Servus,

ich will dich ja nicht von deinem Selbstbau abbringen, nur hatte ich früher als Jungangler auch eine, anfangs war ich stolz wie Oskar, allerdings ist der Stolz bald in Ernüchterung umgeschlagen, User Pfälzer73 hat es vortrefflich beschrieben, was auch mich bald zu nerven begann.

Irgendwann hat man umgedacht, als endlich das eigene Auto vorhanden war einen Karpfenstuhl gekauft(vor 20Jahren noich Schweineteuer) und einstweilen besitze ich mehrere Tackletaschen, in einer befindet sich alles was ich zum Spinnfischen brauche, in der anderen ist alles zu finden, was ich zum Stippfischen, Feedern oder Ansitz auf Karpfen und Raubfisch benötige, klar sind auch hier ein paar ausgesuchte Spinnköder drin, denn eine oder zwei Spinnruten sind bei längeren Ansitzen immer dabei.

Gehe ich zum Fliegenfischen habe ich alles an Mann, also in der Anglerweste was ich benötige.

Aber zurück zur Kiepe, wenn man älter wird und so diverse Wehwehchen auftreten, bei mir unfallbedingt ein Hüft- und Kreuzschaden, dann geht nichts über einen bequemen Karpfenstuhl, wo man sich gemütlich zurücklehnen und auf dem man sogar zur Not mal Pennen kann, wenn die verstellbare Lehne lang genug ist.
Auch fand ich die meist zu kleinen Unterteilungen der damaligen Holzfächer zu kurz oder zu schmal , oft auch die Fächer zu niedrig, einziger Vorteil, das riesige Großfach ganz unten, in dem man seine Getränke, die Brotzeit und das Anfutter mit Ködern ohne Probleme untergebracht hatte.
Bei einem langen Fußmarsch wurde das Ganze dann nochmal sehr unbequem, auch wenn die Kiepe einen Tragegurt hatte, sie war einfach von Haus aus schwer, selbst wenn sie leer war, dann noch das Tackle drin evtl auch noch Futter und so weiter.


Ich für meinen Teil würde mir keine mehr zulegen, das heutige Karpfenstuhl-,Taschen- und Futteralangebot hat schon seine Vorteile.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Schreibe jetzt nicht nochmals was die Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, sehe es aber genauso.

Spar dir die Arbeit, etwas unpraktischeres als ne Sitzkiepe gibt es nicht.


----------



## Slick (13. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Eine Sitzkiepe ist schon okay.Ich habe sogar 2.:m
Ich bekomme alles unter.

Fürs kurze Ansitzen ist eine Kiepe ok,aber wenn es etwas länger sein soll ist ein bequemer Karpfenstuhl ein muss.

Was ich an Sitzkiepen hasse ist,das nach 2 Stunden der Hintern weh tut und bei Karpfenstühlen man so leicht einschläft,da zu bequem.|uhoh:


----------



## Pecar79 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

ok ... ich merk schon ich hab die frage falsch gestellt ! 
mir geht`s gerade weniger um die bequemlichkeit sondern um die staufächer. .... wie sollten die angeordnen werden was rappelt immer in der kiste!   .... usw. ok thema bequemlichkeit, werd ich nicht ausser acht lassen und werd mir meine gedanken dazu machen .....


----------



## Heilbutt (13. März 2012)

*AW: Nerviges bei Sitzkiepen! Anfänger möchte eine selber bauen.*

Hi,
meine Meinung:
Wenn schon Kisteohnelehne, dann sowas:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jumbo-Sitz-B...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen&hash=item5ae0281c2c

denn ich schätze gerade eine freie bzw. keine Einteilung!!!
Ich hab meinen Krempel meist in Plano-Boxen.
Die und deine Cola- und Wurmdosen und alles andere kannst du einfach in so eine Kiste schmeißen.
Die sind für nen längeren Ansitz übrigens genau so schön unbequem wie Sitzkiepen!!
Und wenn es unbedingt Eigenbau sein soll:
Ich hab mir erst kürzlich aus so einer alten grauen "Bundespost"-Kunststoffkiste sowas in der Art gebastelt. Holzdeckel mit Schaumstoff und Kunstleder überzogen, Scharnier dran, Tragegurt dran, fertig.
Ich nehm die fürs Boot oder den Strand, aber wie gesagt: Bequem geht anders...:q

Gruß

Holger


----------

